# Just Conversation !



## DAC..florida (Aug 12, 2003)

Kaith said that he wanted to try to keep the threads on the subject, so I figured I would start a thread for members to just conversate.
:asian:


----------



## lost_tortoise (Aug 12, 2003)

Okay, I'll start.   I know I am being nitpicky here, but I would appreciate it if you refrained from using gibberish such as CONVERSATE in your posts....and preferably in speech.  All too often these days, I see our language being mercilessly butchered by such vernacular.  I found it charming and colorful at first, but I am now noticing a disturbing trend.  These words and phrases are becoming common usage!  This is damned scary folks!  The common usage of such colloquialisms can only lead to an eventual dictionary acceptance.  Do we really desire such a cataclysmic increase in the degredation of our society?!?  Give it some thought and let me know what you think.


----------



## Disco (Aug 12, 2003)

So in the words of the most illustrious Mike Tyson and I quote, " I'm not sure if I cranialize on a subject, that you won't missconstew the flaver of what I'm regergatating"


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 12, 2003)

Haw-haw.  Another cultural icon.  

And where did "disrespect" come from?


----------



## DAC..florida (Aug 12, 2003)

I didnt mean to raise any hairs on your backside, I am not an english teacher (god help my students if I were ) so if I used a word out of text or made up a word "SORRY"
:asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 12, 2003)

Um...I actually am an English teacher, and it's, "converse."

Not that anybody did this on this thread, but I'll tell ya what bugs me about some of the language on forums. It's the combination of simple mistakes and inaccuracies (about which, who cares?) with overblown, pseudo-technical, pseudo-scientific, and pseudo-military language. 

I tend to connect it with maartial arts students who can't do the basics right, but want to learn form 1,223 or the Secret Ninja Death Touch....and have fancy confused with good.

Reminds me of Professor Irwin Corey...


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 12, 2003)

We're from Florida. Give us a break. While we do try to speak proper Engrrrrrish most of the time, we are located just south of Georgia. So on occasion our southern roots do slip out from behind the curtains. I generally speak very well. Often people ask me if I am from New Jersey or New York (as many of my friends are from both, so I have picked up a mild accent - guilt by association I suppose). The same when my aunt pops over from England a couple of times a year. I'm usually with her nonstop for a month, so I start picking up her goofy dialect. Give me a day with my redneck, tobacco chewin', country listenin', animal huntin' family and the next day I have quite the southern 'twang'. 

I can assure you I would be quite the challenge to any linguist.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 12, 2003)

All I know is I wish you people would keep your foot off the blasted Samoflange.


----------



## Ender (Aug 12, 2003)

I think we should conserve the conversation.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *All I know is I wish you people would keep your foot off the blasted Samoflange. *



Snarf snarf.


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 12, 2003)

Actually, language is a constantly changing thing and changes with the times and society.  What was slang yesterday and today may very well be perfect language tomorrow.  One language may, in time split into two or completely die off.  It just depends on the people who give the language life.  So just chill and go with the flow.  It's not so bad.  What worse is grammar mistakes.  Now that hurts the ears!


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 12, 2003)

As Winston Churchill is reputed to have said:  ""This is the kind of thing up with which I will not put!" 

Regarding the ending of sentences with prepositions, he is also reputed to have said,  "This is the kind of thing the English people will not stand for."  

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## jukado1 (Aug 12, 2003)

to the statement, were from florida,  its now understandable, we lived in florida for 16 months, ware else do car dealers advertise,  "yu all spoke here".


----------



## DAC..florida (Aug 12, 2003)

I did'nt start this thread to get a class on the english language!
Let us converse about something else.

:asian:


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *All I know is I wish you people would keep your foot off the blasted Samoflange. *



What the %$#@ is a "Samoflange" ??


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry, didn't know you had a chosen topic in mind.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galvatron _
> *What the %$#@ is a "Samoflange" ??
> 
> 
> *



I have to do that again.

:rofl:


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *I did'nt start this thread to get a class on the english language!
> Let us converse about something else.
> 
> :asian: *



Should we talk about the daisies or the weather?
artyon:


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I have to do that again.
> 
> :rofl: *



I should have known that Terrataur didnt mean us any harm when the sword of omens didn't obey me, and anyway it was just plain stupid to assume it might be bad...just...what the #(*$&# am I talking about???


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 13, 2003)

Gee, I thought I'd been clear.

Couldn't care less about people's spelling--English has only had standardized spelling for an hundred years or so, and nobody on the forums is trying to get a job or do something else in which precision counts. 

And I couldn't care less about the grammar, since all great writers--as I've several times posted--break all the rules...

What I care about is the claim to being more-correct-than others while ignoring simple rules (however transient those rules are); what I care about, as I wrote, is the pseudo-science and pseudo-military/professional language.

I also don't much care for the pseudo-Biblical and the filled-with-wisdom, but wotthehell.


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

Does that mean I can say I am much more gooder and betterer than you is and ytou won't get upset?




BTW, what the heck is a samoflange?


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *
> BTW, what the heck is a samoflange? *



Yeah...I must have missed that episode.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 13, 2003)

> BTW, what the heck is a samoflange?



It's a part to a really cool tank. It was pretty well known in the 80's.  It was called the Thunder Tank, it was built by a man named Panthro.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *It's a part to a really cool tank. It was pretty well known in the 80's.  It was called the Thunder Tank, it was built by a man named Panthro. *



That Panthro...he sure could build 'em!


----------



## OULobo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *That Panthro...he sure could build 'em! *



and he had really cool nunchucku too.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah but...

There is a "Thundercats Techno" song floating about the net, its outtakes from the show of them swearing and stuff... Me and Galvatron have been swapping lines, hence the "Keep your foot off that Blasted Samoflange" and his reply of "What the %$#@ is a "Samoflange" ??"

Its pretty amusing...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 13, 2003)

For those of you thundercats fans who dont have it and are sick enough to want it, ill throw it up on my webspace for ya to listen to... its about 2 1/2 megs or so...  (and BEWARE! It contains Grown Up language!) 


http://user.mc.net/~tknopnk/tcats.mp3

Enjoy


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 13, 2003)

Waaal, sure 'nough...irony always appreciated. And anyway, what gets my particular goat is recalcitrant stupidity....as you can imagine, I am therefore frequently cranky...


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 13, 2003)

geeky boys


----------



## OULobo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> * geeky boys  *



Come on. . .you know you love us.:ladysman:


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Come on. . .you know you love us. *



:inlove::roflmao::inlove:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> * geeky boys  *



Silly grrrls. 

(As in... "Silly Riot Grrrls, Tech is for Nrrrds.")


----------



## DAC..florida (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *Should we talk about the daisies or the weather?
> artyon: *




Since you have only offered two choices the weather would be my first.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok, the weather is HOT AND STICKY... and we need some freakin rain so my lawn stops being dead.  If it doesnt rain soon, Im gonna cement over the whole thing and paint it green.


----------

